# UFC 151: Fight Card - September 22



## TengokuCannabis (Sep 2, 2012)

I can see not to many people on this forum care for MMA, but for those who care. Let me know what you think. Who's going to win?






















This fight card is going to be interesting.


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 2, 2012)

This Jon Jones mess is not good for the UFC 4sho  That said, I think a good Jon Jones ass kicking is due


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Sep 3, 2012)

What did Jon Jones do to receive this hate?


----------



## futureprospects (Sep 3, 2012)

he is a bitch and has terrible pr


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Sep 3, 2012)

LOL
Again, what did he do to receive this hate?

Im I missing something here? Can someone please tell me what's going on?


----------



## ru4r34l (Sep 3, 2012)

TengokuCannabis said:


> LOL
> Again, what did he do to receive this hate?
> 
> Im I missing something here? Can someone please tell me what's going on?


Just haters, you know they hate!

regards,


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 4, 2012)

I had been a Rashad Evans fan for a while. When the relationship between these two and their camp went bad it exposed Jon Jones character. It was this same character and camp that cancelled UFC 151. Let's just say Jones could use a good attitude adjustment and where better than the cage to do it 

I'm not trying to hate here, I just see the big karma train heading his way.
TheMan13


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Sep 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;LmAibRNvVwA]http://youtu.be/LmAibRNvVwA[/video]


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Sep 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;buuPi4s-0lQ]http://youtu.be/buuPi4s-0lQ[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 5, 2012)

In that interview Greg Jackson sounds more like a lawyer than a sportsman with any concern for the sport as a whole. The UFC requires the participation of many competitors to be successful. The careers of many fighters on that original UFC 151 card may now change forever based simply on the self-interest of Jones and Jackson. Odd that this mess left behind was not mentioned in the interview, but it was not the only point missed.

Like that fact that Jones was given his chance to debut into the UFC on a similar two weeks notice. Taking that fight at that time was in the best interest of Jones giving him the career he enjoys today. If Andre Gusmao chose self-interest over the sport where would Jones be today? If Jones training partner (Rashad Evans) did not get injured while defending his title Jones may never have been given the chance to even be a title holder. 

As Jones career has been clearly dependent upon the sportsman like decisions of others in the sport, it is sad to hear any defense from that camp. Again, like lawyers, they have now set a president within the sport that no one knows the full brunt of. Jones and this situation are bad for the UFC and sportsmanship in general.


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 5, 2012)

It's time to get the poison out:

[video=youtube;CxW8TLtUMfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxW8TLtUMfM[/video]


----------



## kev.au (Sep 5, 2012)

Dana's story differs from Jon's, how can anyone pick a side in this mess.

He said she said rubbish.


[video=youtube;RcyrkZ0t190]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcyrkZ0t190[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 5, 2012)

Too many fighters to mention have been in this exact same position, but none to date have chose NOT to fight. Jones has known longer than anyone that he was going to defend his title in Las Vegas on Sept 1st and has spent every waking moment preparing for such. No one had any advantage over Jones here, any fighter taking this fight on such short notice would be a resounding underdog. A lot is invested to make such an event happen based on the title defending headliner. No fighter can be forced into the cage to fight period. No one has taken Jones' position when placed in exact same situation, if not simply, because the fallout and injury to others would be unconscionable. As the headliner he enjoyed so many advantages that I can give no credibility to their self-interest argument, as if it were valid in the first place. 

Jones spends 40 minutes defending himself in the video above... Is anyone else shocked that this fool weeks later still sees no problem with this decision and completely fails to give any credence to even one of his critics. I'm pretty sure I heard that karma train a coming in the background


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Sep 5, 2012)

TheMan13 said:


> The careers of many fighters on that original UFC 151 card may now change forever based simply on the self-interest of Jones and Jackson.


So, how did this situation change the careers of the fighter on fight card? I seriously doubt it changed anything. The only change is that the fighters have to fight 21 days later, that's the only change.


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 5, 2012)

TengokuCannabis said:


> So, how did this situation change the careers of the fighter on fight card? I seriously doubt it changed anything. The only change is that the fighters have to fight 21 days later, that's the only change.


I think you are seriously confused! Those less privileged fighters left in Las Vegas, their families and camps, not to mention all of the event employees, are left without jobs and NOT simply put off 21 days. Only Jones was given such an opportunity and he now bumps down the headliners of the Toronto fight originally billed as UFC 152. Again, the only one not adversely effected by Jones decision seems to be himself.


----------

